# can i train my piranhas to hand feed?



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

hiya.i have got a 9 inch red belly and 4 5/6 inch red bellies and a gold maculutus sumtimes the 9" rb wil cum up2feed but none of d others do,is there anything i cud do to train all them up so they hand feed,wel i dnt actually put my hand in coz my fingers r precious







but i use tweezers. ur help wil b appreciated

thnxs


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

ram_page said:


> hiya.i have got a 9 inch red belly and 4 5/6 inch red bellies and a gold maculutus sumtimes the 9" rb wil cum up2feed but none of d others do,is there anything i cud do to train all them up so they hand feed,wel i dnt actually put my hand in *coz my fingers r precious*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










A couple members hand feed their piranhas, not sure of what kind they are though.

BTW Do you have the reds and mac in the same tank?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if i can hold a peice of steak in my mouth and my dog can take it without biting me im sure a P can do it

give it a try video tape it also


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not sure i would like my fish to associate my hand with feeding time, tank cleaning would become

a bit more adventureous


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

my old young rbp's would eat food that i was holding in my hand....my new larger ones would scare me a bit. lol


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

mine do it, i sometimes hold frozen bloodworms and they take it from my hands, but i tend not to do it that often, dont wanna lose a couple of fingers, need them fot my daily tasks!!


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

Fraggy said:


> mine do it, i sometimes hold frozen bloodworms and they take it from my hands, but i tend not to do it that often, dont wanna lose a couple of fingers, need them fot my daily tasks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like typing? lol jk


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

wel u aint gana lose any fingers tht is why i said i use tweezers n dnt hold the fish in my hands my fingers r too precious anyway if anyone can help me and give me tips on how to hand/tweezer feed them,coz i have tried but thy dnt cum up for the fish unles i really starve em,but tht is jus too cruel,and i am a fish lover so my heart dnt let me starve em



Fraggy said:


> mine do it, i sometimes hold frozen bloodworms and they take it from my hands, but i tend not to do it that often, dont wanna lose a couple of fingers, need them fot my daily tasks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

easy, only offer the food to them while you are holding it, if they dont eat it dontfeed them, and try it again to marrow, eventually they will become hungry enough and eat it from your hand, one they do it once they should do it twice without to much trouble.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I totally agree with the previous post. Its like any animal...when they are hungry...they will do anything for food...even eat from your hand...As hard as it might be for you...you're gonna have to starve them until they do what you want.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

My spilo will eat from my hand.

I didn't intend to train him to do that, but since I feed him meat one piece at a time, he eventually just became impatient and tries to take the food from my fingers as I release it into the water.

I now feed him with reptile feeding tweezers because piranha teeth are as sharp as a surgeon's scalpel. The last time my spilo bit me, the wound bled for three days!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to have a group of 6 eight inch reds that would rip pieces of meat from my fingers.
I would dangle the meat at the surface being careful to keep my fingers far enough back that they couldn't reach them.
Dangerous stuff though.


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

thnxs folks

wil let u all know how it goes


----------

